

AMA: Sued for over $1.2mil and now being bullied by Craigslist & their lawyers. - covercash
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/ku5ss/i_was_sued_for_over_12_million_unknowingly_and/

======
gavanwoolery
The first thing I would ask is: How is this guy sure that he is being sued by
Craigslist, and not some scam artist pretending to be affiliated with
Craigslist? Was a cease and desist ordered first?

~~~
covercash
There is some good background info about the story here:
[http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110922/02372216046/craigs...](http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110922/02372216046/craigslist-
trying-to-destroy-life-someone-who-made-posting-to-craigslist-easier.shtml)

